# Surrey-No Fringe



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't drive sorry. Just wanted to say I like your Surrey.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

thanks waresbear.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

We finally got the second harness for our other horse. After a little refresher training, we'll hook her up to the surry and see how she goes.
Goldie, the gelding, does well and really seems to enjoy the work. He steps out at a trot readily and looks great. I can't wait to get them working together.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

does it have a pole for teem with the shaft it's just setup for 1 horse


----------



## goodhors (Jan 25, 2011)

You do have to get a pole, to hitch a Pair to the surrey. A drop pole is the model you need, and a light neckyoke would go on the end to hold the pole up. 

We call that model an Auto-Top surrey because the top folds down like old cars did. Never had fringe on it. Handy because the folding roof lets you put it inside shorter places than the solid roof type surrey does.

If you plan to hook the horses as a Pair, the harness will need a bit of modification from single horse use. You will also need a set of Pair reins. No, you can't modify the single horse reins to make it work. Light buggy collars, hame traces, are suggested for use with a pole, pads their necks better than breastcollar harness.


----------

